# new Renault master 2.5dci 150 bhp vs new 30 lt fiat x250



## 109784 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi All,

We are expecting delivery of our new Adria Vision 707SG and have noticed that Renault have dropped their 3Lt engine in favour of the 2.5 DCI 150 BHP option.

Do any of you have this new engine ? How does it drive ? Also what BHP was the old 3 Lt engine ?

Should Adria have changed over to Fiats new chassis and engine combo ?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Slightly OT but the other day I was chatting with our local Renault dealer about Master vans.

He earnestly advised me to have nothing to do with the 3 litre engine which is of Nissan origin whereas the other smaller ones are Renault units which he said were unburstable. He runs a self drive hire fleet of Masters so should know what he's talking about.

Andy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I believe, though am not 100% sure, that the 3litre has been dropped for 2008, or even for 2007 and that the most powerfull version is now also a 2.5.

(edit: I didn't see the opening post; only Andy's otherwise I wouldn't have bothered to write this:wink: )

Harvey


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Yes*

Hello,

As steamdriveandy states the 3.0 was dropped. It could not be modified easily to conform to EuroIV. However, I think it was just a marketing ploy, does anone remember the big bill posters advertising the BIG 3.0 diesel engine?.

To answer the other part of your question, from memory the 3.0 output was the same if not similar as the new 2.5.

I have driven the 2.5 litre in with a Robotised Gearbox, in my opinion whilst not agrigcutural felt very sluggish, even compared to a 100BHP Fiat.

I notcie you do not mention the Mercedes/Iveco/Ford options?

Trev.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Yes*



teemyob said:


> I have driven the 2.5 litre in with a Robotised Gearbox, in my opinion whilst not agrigcutural felt very sluggish, even compared to a 100BHP Fiat.
> 
> Trev.


It was probably the 120 bhp engine then as our Master is really impressive. We drove to france for christmas and I was really impressed with both the performance and the fule economy. It is a manual not auto though.


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

the 3ltr engine is originally 140bhp,if you are worried about power etc we are now developing a modification for the new 2.5 which will give you 202bhp,improved torque and better fuel economy.
Regards
Alex


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think the 2.5 is now available in 2 different power outputs. The higher one is now more than the old 3 ltr. I believe the auto gearbox is only available with the lower power option.

Trevor


----------



## Mardie (May 14, 2007)

Hi, being a woman who does't know all the technical details we have a six month old 2.5 renault with the higher BHP and it is automatic as my husband is disabled.

The average fuel consumption is quoted at the top end of 20's i.e., 28. On long motorway trips we have got around 35 out of it which we were really surprised and please about, 28 when around the country roads. It has got cruise control which probably makes some difference.

Mardie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Mardie said:


> Hi, being a woman who does't know all the technical details we have a six month old 2.5 renault with the higher BHP and it is automatic as my husband is disabled.
> 
> The average fuel consumption is quoted at the top end of 20's i.e., 28. On long motorway trips we have got around 35 out of it which we were really surprised and please about, 28 when around the country roads. It has got cruise control which probably makes some difference.
> 
> Mardie


Mardie,

Who's that in your avatar?

Andy


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Renault 3ltr. Engine*

Has any member got personal experience of the Renault 3.Ltr. engine referred to in this post, ie Performance, reliability, fuel consumption and maintainence cost. Thanks.


----------



## 109784 (Feb 8, 2008)

Tanx to all for all the info, hi boosters, you replayed to my post regarding the new master 2.5 engine
its the upgrade unit you said was in development a plug in diy job or an ecu remap? tanx. it sounds very promising


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We have got the Renault 2.5litre 120 bhp engine with triptronic gear change and cruise control.
We find it excellent, Doesn't race away at the lights but suits me. We get about 30 mpg on average. We were also told to keep away from the 3 litre.
Never had a spot of trouble with it over 12,000 miles. Doesn't need servicing until it has done 20,000 miles


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*AutoRobot*



trevorf said:


> I think the 2.5 is now available in 2 different power outputs. The higher one is now more than the old 3 ltr. I believe the auto gearbox is only available with the lower power option.
> 
> Trevor


Hello,

The Master is available with Quickshift on the 100 and 120 from Renault, the 150 is available with Quickshift 150 from Renault Trucks.

Trev.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: AutoRobot*



teemyob said:


> trevorf said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 2.5 is now available in 2 different power outputs. The higher one is now more than the old 3 ltr. I believe the auto gearbox is only available with the lower power option.
> ...


My local Renault dealer also said you have to watch out for the different warranties between Renault Cars and Renault Trucks. If I remember correctly the car warranty is over 3 years but the truck warranty is only 1 year but a high mileage.


----------



## pnewbery (Sep 10, 2007)

Re the Renault warranty: check that your dealer updates the registration details with Renault and re-sets the warranty start date to equal your pick-up date.

We collected our 2.5 Renault based Adria Vision 707 (Drives very nicely thank you, but can't offer any comparisons as this is or first MH!) at the end of November last year (2007). In January this year, the engine failed to start due to a flat battery. Took the vehicle to the local Renault Commercial vehicle service centre. They tested the battery and it was defective. Checked the warranty status and it had expired in the November we picked the van up!
After a bit of inconvenient to-and fro-ing, the dealer picked up the tab (£172!) and has now reset the warranty start date, in case of future problems.
Interestingly, the installed battery was only warrantied for 1 year, but the replacement Renault battery has a 2 year warranty. Work that one out!

Turns out that either Adria Slovenia had registered the VIN No. with Renault when they received the chassis or Adria UK did it when they imported it. So our "brand new" MH was at least a year old before we got our paws on it.

Also, be very selective with what you load onto your vehicle. There isn't much spare weight to play with. (I am assuming you have the "uprated 3850kg chassis" as without, I'm not even sure it would be legal to drive it away!!!) I had ours checked at a weigh bridge recently and it weighed 3700kg with both of us in the vehicle. All we have added is :

2 x 11KG Gaslow refillable LPG bottles
Additional 85AH leisure battery
A 19" Avtex TV/DVD/etc/etc (and that took the dealer some minor mods to the TV cabinet to fit)
TV Aerial
Fiama 4.5m Zip Awning & privacy room
4.5m x 2.5m Breathable groundsheet
Fiama Carry bike 2 bike carrier (No bikes)
2 x aluminium recliners
2 x aluminium chairs
Picnic Table
Carry Chef Deluxe BBQ
Telesteps 3.3m extendable ladder with safety feet.
Argos 300 piece Tool Box (22Kg)
20m Hose
25m Hook-up cable & adapters
Spare Thetford Cassette & fluid
Bluapunkt Radio
Reversing camera
Melamine Crockery 4 set 
Melamine Glasses
Pots & pans & cutlery
Vanbitz Stikeback alarm system
Fiama Carrymoto rack and slide fitted in the garage

There were no supplies, clothes or bedding on board. The water and fuel tanks were about half full.

I was somewhat taken aback at this as I had intended to get a motor scooter (hence the Carry Moto in the garage), but have had to abandon that plan as at 96Kg I would not be able to accommodate any of the other intended take with items such as:-
Skis, Boots & clothing, 
Some kind of Battery back-up (solar panels, fuel cell or generator [looked at the Self-Energy LPG generator, but fitting that would invalidate Adria's warranty!]), 
Satelite system. 
Laptop
Grandchildren!!
etc. etc

We've used the van on about five weekends since we've had it and are extremely pleased with it, even though I am taking it back to the dealer tomorrow to leave it with them for a week to sort out the various warranty niggles such as a badly fitting hab door (drafty!) and a whining (on 12V) Dometic fridge.

I hope this has helped. :roll:


----------



## 109784 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Steamdrivenandy 
for ur extensive and comprehensive reply.
The weight issue had crossed my mind, regarding all up weight and asked dealer about air assistors, he said he had never fitted these to an alko chassis and would find out before we finalised extras to the van. my question is is the weight limit a manufacture states on the van a max chassis limit or a licence limit.? 8O 8O Has anyone got a idea


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

hi boosters, you replayed to my post regarding the new master 2.5 engine 
its the upgrade unit you said was in development a plug in diy job or an ecu remap

it is a proffesional remap.
Regards
Alex


----------

